# Cutting cell phone costs



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I am looking at ways to cut my cell phone costs.

A Blakberry would cost me over $100/month

I am looking at going with Google calendar and using a basic phone web browser.

Many of my calls are long distance. Has anyone any knowledge or experience with using a cell phone web Browser and a VOIP service. Have read a little and am really confused:blink:

Any other thoughts or suggestions.

Thanks for nay help.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Basic national 'anywhere' service and a normal old phone that works. $52 a month.

My son has the iPhone. It's great as a toy, sucks on all levels as a phone. Ol'#2 has a late model Blackberry that's not much better as a phone.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Another option


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

We had blackberrys for a while but the cost was also more than the phone was functional. When mine inadvertently went for a swim I purchased an LG to go with our AT&T plan. Unlimited local and long distance, basic web browsing is fine and it has email for at no additional charge. If you go with them, make sure you go with the unlimited data plan otherwise downloads will kill you on extra charges each month.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Cjeff said:


> I am looking at ways to cut my cell phone costs.
> 
> A Blakberry would cost me over $100/month
> 
> ...


I use Google Calendar on my computer and when I have to use it on my smart phone however with the such a small screen e on a phone web browser it is difficult and slow.

I am not sure if you can use VOIP with a cell phone browser.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

To use any type of VOIP you need a data connection. If you dont buy a data plan then it can add up fast. Last bill from one guy at our famileys office was $1700 in a month worth of data. The dam data plan is only $30 a month unlimited. Mine costs around $55 a month for unlimted calls and unlimited data. 

The other problem with Voip is the way the system works. Most other people who you talk to also need the voip service or you still get billed for making calls to landlines and cells. It aint worj the hassle to be honnest. But i will tell you now. The infomation on demand feature of a smart phone and data plan is priceless.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry I should have mentioned I live in Canada and our cell plans from what I understand are not as good as some I have heard of elsewhere.

Going to update profile now.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

If you want to go as low as possible, you can get by with a simple cell phone and basic text messages. 

If you use Google Calendar, you can have it msg you the details about your appointments a set period before each appt. You can also check your daily calendar by sending Google a text msg. 

For email purposes, most carriers allow phones with text capabilites to send emails without using web access. The features are limited compared to a full featured smart phone but it will work in a pinch without paying for web access.

If you are watching your cell phone costs, also look at the number of minutes you're paying for. A lot of people overpay in anticipation. This NYT article discusses and references a paper that discusses the issue in more detail.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I looked at that but my provider PC mobile is not on their list. Also where I am we are limited to who we can use. Rogers does not work in this area. I believe we are CDMA and they are GSM.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Just went to google calendar and thought I would try my number as a bell number seeing as this is who owns the towers. It worked!!!!!!!

Can not see how to update calendar by text.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

how to update Google calendar via text message

Right now, it says only for the US.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

We have verizon,..Its getting better all the time, as far as service goes.

Four phones, four lines;

2- LG Voyagers 
1- LG EnV
1- Samsung "rogue" Has facebook, myspace, etc. pop-up touch. Nice!

If we stay within our boundaries, ..$180 a month.

Its a bit more than I would like to pay, but I have been very happy with the phones. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Solar Control said:


> how to update Google calendar via text message
> 
> Right now, it says only for the US.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Way to narrow down that location there champ. How about being more specific.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I am still leary about giving out to much information on the internet. When you say toronto there are how many people in the city. When I say my town there are only a few.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I've done a bit of experimenting with plans/carriers over that last 2 years, and my observations are as follows.

don't know anything bout sprint, but I've never heard anthing but complaints with them

verizon is overpriced period, and unless you are a jetsetting roadwarrior traveling salesman, where their coverage map is of utmost importance, brings nothing to the table to justify their price

t mobile, *on paper*, is/was the best overall value, as far as their plans, my faves goes, however after going from att to t mob, and back to att on 900/1000/900 min plans respectively, you are not getting your full minutes, I garauntee you if you make 900 minutes of calls on att, and 1000minutes of calls on t mob, you have signifigant overages on your t mobil bill trust me, their "minutes" are more like 30 seconds

Ive never had issues with att coverage (obx, middle of chesapeke bay, etc), they now have 5 favorites (like t mobs 10 "my faves") which is nice, and finally rollover minutes. $ for $, min for min, att works best, for me anyway.

now for data plans, I did the smartphone thing for awhile, and its a joke, I mean calls, voicemail, email, browse, what else do you need, I've yet to prepare a word doc or screw with a spreadsheet , on a tiny friggin screen, copy and paste whoopty friggin doo don't need on on phone. Now the same obligatory $40/mo smart data plans that you get when you upgrade your device is the same friggin $15/mo data plan for all other non smart devices, same product, different package and price. take your smart phone and swap out sim cards with a regular browse plan, guess what, works the same. I did exatly that with my last smartphone till the phone was trashed. 
better yet have regular $15/mo data plan on regular phone, and teather it via BT to a palm, ipaq or your laptop and viola, your back to having all the functionallity again, only on a better screen, at half the cost. I'm typing this right now from my laptop that is teathered to my phone via bt, no diffeent than wifi, 15/mo


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok for me here is what I am doing.

Basic cell phone pay as you go. Have unlimited texting. Family mostly texts. even some customers do.
Went with Google calendar, it reminds me of appointments via text, and I can get it on any computer.

Long distance card for long distance calls. So 20cents a minute from the pay as you go and 4cents on card. 

ince I bought it I have found cheaper and maybe better. 'magic jack' was one that if you have free calls to 5 friends type plan which you can get with some pay as you go. You can call Local and long distance for $49 a year. You dial their number then when they answer you dial the number you want.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

This thread is almost dead, but in case anyone is still shopping their cell phones, there is an interesting comparison chart on cell phone plan charges. 

It doesn't include prepaid plans like Straighttalk (Verizon network), Tracfone and their competitors. The prepaid plans are cheaper, $45/month for unlimited minutes, texts and data but don't allow smart phones.


----------



## Techie (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd say the iPhone is the fastest phone to operate in my experience with it. Some apps that might save money with it would be cheap gas (find cheaper gas around you) and red laser (a bar code scanner through the camera that can find cheaper prices on products you're buying). Those are two ways, you can decide yourself if your type of work would make use of it. There's nice apps for social networking on the go and downtime. I'm noticing more and more builders and contractors on sites like facebook. If you can spare some time at lunch to search a bit, find some other contractors builders who you could do busines with and then friend request them, send them an intro message, it might lead to something. Key emphasis on "might." You still have to go and use the technology, it's not gonna put anything on autopilot for you, that's the caveat.


----------



## cltech (Feb 4, 2010)

Cjeff - if you get a T Mobile phone that supports Wi-Fi, you can connect to any Wi-Fi network with your phone and the minutes are FREE. This may help, not sure who your phone provider is.

Tim Chin
CL Tech Solutions, Inc.


----------

